
Security Breaches Don't Affect Stock Price - rinze
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/01/security_breach.html
======
rinze
Posted the link to the Bruce Schneier abstract instead of the actual paper [1]
because it's behind a paywall. There are a couple of links to an older version
of the same article and a similar article at the bottom of the linked post.

[1]
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/15536548.2017.13...](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/15536548.2017.1394070)

